

Computer scientists develop mathematical jigsaw puzzles to encrypt software - alipang
http://www.rdmag.com/news/2013/07/computer-scientists-develop-mathematical-jigsaw-puzzles-encrypt-software

======
pornel
Paper:
[http://eprint.iacr.org/2013/451.pdf](http://eprint.iacr.org/2013/451.pdf)

